# EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Super FTW 3 Ultra



## W1zzard (Aug 7, 2019)

The EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Super FTW3 Ultra comes with a large triple-slot, triple-fan cooling solution that includes the idle-fan-stop feature. Out of the box, the card is overclocked, and the power limit has been raised as well. In our testing, the FTW3 runs cooler than any other RTX 2080 Super we've reviewed so far.

*Show full review*


----------



## diatribe (Aug 7, 2019)

Not bad.  It's nipping at the heals of the 2080 Ti, especially once overclocked.


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 7, 2019)

Performance per watt is up on an overclocked card, that's pretty incredible. Good to see there's some OC headroom still as well. Though EVGA will have to keep the pricing in check to compete against the other top dog cards, there is a sizeable gap between 2080 Super and 2080 Ti pricing that allows for these overbuilt cards to appeal to people that have a little more money than getting the FE card, but can't imagine spending $210 more for a reference 2080 Ti.

I'd be really interested to see an OC shootout with the Super line, compared to stock. It seems like there's enough headroom with the 2060 S and 2070 S to pump up to the vanilla 2070 and 2080, and getting an aftermarket 2080 Super and overclocking it to the max is enough to sit between stock and the 2080 Ti. I'm guessing that even though this EVGA card reaches similar OC levels to the other 2080 Supers, the overbuilt cooler is going to do wonders in keeping frequencies high under 100% load. I've definitely noticed on my 2070 Super that upping the fans does unlock that last 1% of performance, and here it might be 2 or 3% instead.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 7, 2019)

danbert2000 said:


> I've definitely noticed on my 2070 Super that upping the fans does unlock that last 1% of performance


The steps are the same for all Turing cards. x MHz for y°C (don't remember the exact numbers). So the performance gains should be identical in %


----------



## cellar door (Aug 7, 2019)

Way overpriced - and for such a gigantic cooler, it still is noisy...


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 7, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> The steps are the same for all Turing cards. x MHz for y°C (don't remember the exact numbers). So the performance gains should be identical in %



I agree, if I could get my 2070 Super low enough, I would expect a similar relative performance increase. But I have a small case and even at 100% fans I'm hitting 80 degrees. I'm guessing this massive cooler will directly impact how high it can boost, with all things equal (same case, max fan levels, etc).


----------



## nguyen (Aug 8, 2019)

So in the overclocking section, can you explain whether you max out the power limit or just applied the offset overclock on the core and memory ? 7% is tiny gain for such massive power increase (270W --> 351W), then again there is not much overclocking headroom left after the manufacturer's overclock.


----------



## looks (Aug 8, 2019)

dunno why, but this specific 2080 card, the Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming OC is going for around 569USD in my country, with plenty of supply, the other 2080's are all around the 700USD range.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 8, 2019)

looks said:


> dunno why, but this specific 2080 card, the Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming OC is going for around 569USD in my country, with plenty of supply, the other 2080's are all around the 700USD range.


Knowing Gigabyte's rep for "Gaming OC" 2060's I'd be hesitant to buy a 2080 from the same line.


----------



## londiste (Aug 8, 2019)

> NVIDIA's launch of the RTX 2080 Super may have been necessitated by, of all things, the $399 Radeon RX 5700 XT.


Indirectly. More directly, RTX 2070 Super got too close for comfort to RTX2080. RTX2080 Super makes sure there is a model smack in the middle of RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2070 Super.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 8, 2019)

diatribe said:


> Not bad.  It's nipping at the heals of the 2080 Ti, especially once overclocked.



Those are some pretty long heels then, because what I see is that the 2080ti is over 10 FPS faster at 4K in most cases. There is an equal gap between the 2080S and the 2070... And that is with the 2080ti at stock.

Don't use the Unigine Heaven OC result to gauge relative performance... totally wrong picture.



looks said:


> dunno why, but this specific 2080 card, the Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming OC is going for around 569USD in my country, with plenty of supply, the other 2080's are all around the 700USD range.



Thats because you shouldn't buy Gigabyte GPUs because they tend to suck. This company managed to release crappy product every gen for the last five years.



W1zzard said:


> The steps are the same for all Turing cards. x MHz for y°C (don't remember the exact numbers). So the performance gains should be identical in %



Boost bins are 13mhz, but you can lose more bins depending on power/temp.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 8, 2019)

cellar door said:


> Way overpriced - and for such a gigantic cooler, it still is noisy...



^this, I was actually on a website ordering parts for a new pc for my sister and they had this banner with a change to win a 250 euro gift card.
And I was thinking, man even with that, 250 euros off, I would still feel these cards just cost too much


----------



## bug (Aug 8, 2019)

I like the idea of a fan header on the GPU. To the point I'm wondering why isn't this standard issue for all video cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2019)

bug said:


> I like the idea of a fan header on the GPU. To the point I'm wondering why isn't this standard issue for all video cards.


Because it adds half a dollar 



nguyen said:


> whether you max out the power limit or just applied the offset overclock on the core and memory ?


everything remains untouched except for gpu and memory clock


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 8, 2019)

bug said:


> I like the idea of a fan header on the GPU. To the point I'm wondering why isn't this standard issue for all video cards.



Actually the Sapphire Vega 64 comes with 2 4 pin fan headers.


----------



## bug (Aug 8, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Actually the Sapphire Vega 64 comes with 2 4 pin fan headers.


So... that makes it standard?


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 8, 2019)

bug said:


> So... that makes it standard?



Not really it is the only card i have that has that.


----------



## bug (Aug 8, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Because it adds half a dollar


It adds to the board's TDP, that for sure. And we've recently had designs that cut really close to what the board was supplied.
But that's no excuse for a custom design.


----------



## @man_daddio (Aug 9, 2019)

londiste said:


> Indirectly. More directly, RTX 2070 Super got too close for comfort to RTX2080. RTX2080 Super makes sure there is model smack in the middle of RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2070 Super.


Yeah the 2080s is for high fps 1440p gaming and a comfortable 4k entry experience. 
The 2080ti is for 4k high fps and super high fps 1440p. 
I never usually look at price per performance when it comes to buying a video card. I buy based on the performance that I need for each of my computer's. 
I have a 2080ti and 2 RTX 2070 cards. No regrets here. 
This EVGA for the win card seems a bit high price though. Paying $190 premium for a 2080s custom is not very appealing to me. 
I would pay that premium on a rtx2080ti though.


----------



## gmn 17 (Aug 21, 2019)

Pfft going to wait it out for 7nm rtx cards


----------

